# Wipers not working - washer IS working



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Latest problem with my TT (seems endless).

Came out in the morning and there was ice on my windscreen, wiped it off and tried my wipers. They didn't work straight away (maybe they were stuck), then worked once and then didn't work again and haven't worked since. The washer is spraying out fine, but the wipers just won't work. Checked the fuse (no 24) just in case and it's fine.

Any help appreciated?

Richard


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've also got a cable/rosstech - would this help in any way?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check Fuse No. 33 as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

cheers m8 - will check it also 

fuse 33 is headlight washers - mine doesn't have those? could it still be the cause?


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

If not fuse could be siezed wiper linkage or the motor. Check if wipers move after diconnecting the linkage from the motor. Can the wipers be moved by hand ? The linkage may have popped off the motor. Good luck  Lois


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

richieboy69 said:


> cheers m8 - will check it also
> 
> fuse 33 is headlight washers - mine doesn't have those? could it still be the cause?


Hi, Could be, try it, if still no good try a seperate earth cable from battery to motor body. The earth has been a prob on some & a seperate cable has cured it. If it solves it then just use a cable from a good body earth to motor body.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Happened on mine last year. The wiper motor is the weak link in the system, motor tends to blow before the fuse. I got a secondhand motor from eBay for £35 and swapped it over. Just remember to always pull your wipers off the screen before you try to use them


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Boyce- suspect that's what it is... All other electrics are working fine! Is it easy to fit a new motor?


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

How do I get access to it all? Looks all sealed up?


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok just checked and I don't even have a fuse in 33 lol


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Update - just took it to a garage and they said the motor is making no attempt to turn. The linkage hasn't come off  90£+part to fix? Is it ok?


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

richieboy69 said:


> Update - just took it to a garage and they said the motor is making no attempt to turn. The linkage hasn't come off  90£+part to fix? Is it ok?


£90.00 for labour? I think they're having you over. 30 - 45 minute job for a garage.


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-WIPER ... 3a87c12192

Should I buy that and have a go myself?

-

Update - just one more thing, he also mentioned there is a second lot of fuses under the steering wheel? It could be there? is that correct?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

richieboy69 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-WIPER-MOTOR-ARM-MECHANISM-MK1-/251385684370?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&fits=Model%3ATT&hash=item3a87c12192
> 
> Should I buy that and have a go myself?
> 
> Update - just one more thing, he also mentioned there is a second lot of fuses under the steering wheel? It could be there? is that correct?


Hi, No fuses under there, just relays & Bus bar.. Have you not tried the seperate earth cable then.If you can't do it ask the garage to try that, has worked for many.
Hoggy.


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks- would that make sense with how they were frozen and then worked once and stopped? Also that the washer jets still work?


----------



## CapeTownTT (Apr 11, 2013)

Had same issue with mine.

Turned out to be a relay under the steering wheel...


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is there anything I can do cape town? Should I just take it to audi?!


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just had a go at taking the wipers off, took the covers and screws off, but couldn't even get the wipers off? Also is the cover stuck to the bottom of the screen?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The same thing happened to my ibiza and my garage managed to get them working again just where they have got filled up with shite, took some elbow grease and hey presto worked fine again

j
xx


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think it's going to have to be a garage job.

Any mechanics in Norwich on here? Would rather give the money to another member!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you checked relay J31 is clicking when wipers are selected?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=49769&p=538694&hilit=speedo+g22#p538694
viewtopic.php?t=79610&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=relay+fuse+safety&start=0

From viewtopic.php?f=2&t=49769&p=538694&hilit=speedo+g22#p538694 Sep 2005



Chip_iTT said:


> *Speedo*
> If the odometer works but the speedo doesn't then its not the speed sensor as this feeds both. If the speed reading on the climate control panel works then the problem is the speedo stepper motor. If the climate control panel doesn't work then the problem is in the dashpod microcontroller (but then the odometer would probably not work either).
> 
> The speed and rev counter stepper motors are identical so one possible way to test is to swap them over (which arguably would also make your car road legal!). However this involves stripping the pod down and is not for the faint-hearted (not something a dealer will do either).
> ...


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Haven't checked that mate :S how do I get into it to look?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like lower dash panel off and fuse box loosen or off? Haven't done it so have a read of John's post.
viewtopic.php?t=79610&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=relay+fuse+safety&start=0



John-H said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying. I had to wait until I got home to cross reference a few things. Anyway, I've traced through a few items in the wiring diagram and tried to find some pictures for you:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Also see Pugwash's pics, from 30 Mar this year.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=323706&p=2538650&hilit=relays#p2538650


Pugwash69 said:


> I wired my fog light relay up to my courtesy lights via a relay, so that when the interior lights come on with the door-unlock, or with ignition key removal, the front fog lights come on.
> 
> WARNING: Remove all small children from earshot before beginning this procedure.
> 
> ...


*Edit:-* of course Pugwash meant disconnect the Negative side of the battery *first*.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richieboy, Have you actually checked using a seperate earth cable to motor body. 
Could save alot of messing about & expense. As you appear to be getting nowhere at present.
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Richieboy, Have you actually checked using a seperate earth cable to motor body.
> Could save alot of messing about & expense. As you appear to be getting nowhere at present.
> Hoggy.


If you've got the arms off and can see the motor then that's def worth a try before removing the lower dash.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi mate, when my wipers failed I called out the AA who diagnosed a blown wiper motor after doing a voltage test on it. They had already taken the cowling off and prised the wiper arms off (the hard bits!) for me. I ordered a second hand motor from eBay and just refitted it. Make sure you align the wiper arms up correctly before tightening them as they are a pita to get off! 
Just seen this on eBay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221323103865? ... 26_rdc%3D1

I mailed him and he confirmed its a fully working part.
Hope that helps
Steve


----------



## CapeTownTT (Apr 11, 2013)

As mentioned above. Check that relay. That was my issue. Washer jets working fine, but no wipers.... turned out to be the fuse that was dodgy.

If your wiper arms have never been removed before, they will be very tough to remove. I used a tie-rod end puller to get mine off! But start with the relay, its easiest!


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

This has happened to me before when I was driving on a dual carriageway in the rain! Luciky the rain stopped long enough so I could get home. I bought a second hand motor for £40 and paid an Indy garage 1/2 half labour to fit it. Good luck getting it sorted


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks all - feel motivated enough to try and fix it again now ha ha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, one of these will remove wiper arms easily.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Duty-Wi ... 2a32ceb294
Hoggy.


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks hoggy - once I get the wipers off, how do I get the long cover off underneath? It looks like it's glued to the bottom of the windscreen?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

richieboy69 said:


> Thanks hoggy - once I get the wipers off, how do I get the long cover off underneath? It looks like it's glued to the bottom of the windscreen?


Hi, It just slides out from beneath windscreen & should pull out quite easily, but it gets very brittle so take it easy.
Be careful of the cable to the heated washers, can be difficult to remove.
Hoggy.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

As Hoggy says, the panel unclips but there are 2 electrical connections to remove and the washer pipe. A second pair of hands will help with this, to support the panel whilst you unclip the connectors and pipe.


----------



## richieboy69 (Aug 2, 2010)

Just got the part out it's the 377 block in black and ordered a new one - http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11400.m1 ... AGB%3A3160

Thanks everyone, will keep you posted.


----------



## JoDalt (Apr 28, 2018)

Did you resolve this issue? As just gone to drive TT and wipers not working at all... Washers operate as normal, checked fuse - not blown, I can hear the relay click on intermittent wipe and - am thinking motor.. (checking it later this morning) but is there anything else I need to check for as well that could also be causing this issue? Wipers were working fine last week when I drove it last - A bit slow (almost sluggish) but working without issue..and literally just gone through it's MOT on the 17th... Thanks in advance for you help with this one..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

JoDalt said:


> Did you resolve this issue? As just gone to drive TT and wipers not working at all... Washers operate as normal, checked fuse - not blown, I can hear the relay click on intermittent wipe and - am thinking motor.. (checking it later this morning) but is there anything else I need to check for as well that could also be causing this issue? Wipers were working fine last week when I drove it last - A bit slow (almost sluggish) but working without issue..and literally just gone through it's MOT on the 17th... Thanks in advance for you help with this one..


Hi, Have you tried the temporary earth cable yet ?
Hoggy.


----------

